
Introducing Qool CMS. A New Open Source CMS - basdog22
http://jeez.eu/2009/09/28/introducing-qool-cms-a-new-open-source-cms/
======
mrinterweb
About frikin time someone made a PHP based CMS. /s

~~~
basdog22
lol. PHP is one of the best languages to do this.

